

Drug Decriminalization in Portugal: Lessons for Successful Drug Policies - agbell
http://www.cato.org/pub_display.php?pub_id=10080

======
stretchwithme
its completely impractical to try to control what people do with their own
bodies. impractical and immoral.

cato is great on drugs (so to speak). I first used their research in college
to give a speech on this same issue.

~~~
ilkhd2
Tell it to pharma-corps and medical establishment that refuses to sell
medicines without prescription. Trust me Cato, being right wing institution
would come up with reasons why it is not good.

